# First time post, gray spots all over my frozen chicken pot pies



## vkb Bella (Mar 6, 2018)

Hi,
I made about 15 chicken pot pies. Homemade crust, crisco, butter, AP flour & salt. made filling the day before, so it would be completely cooled when assembling pies. Filled both crust, topped with full crust. set in freezer to harden up, egg washed them, then wrapped in foil. 
Opened a few up and found grayish spots all over them. Some of no spots, some have a few, some have a lot of spots.

I baked one off, and the spots seem to disappear. Any ideas on what this is? I have never had this problem before.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## sgmchef (Sep 30, 2006)

Hi vkb,

Eggs have an acidic Ph that could cause interaction with the foil, causing the spots. Take a real close look at the foil.

Possible solutions,
Wrap with plastic film instead of the foil or film, then foil.
or
Egg wash just before baking and see if that solves the issue.

Good luck!


----------



## vkb Bella (Mar 6, 2018)

*Thank you* for the reply. I think you are correct. Plastic wrap and egg wash just before baking from now on!


----------



## sgsvirgil (Mar 1, 2017)

Well, if the spots disappeared after baking, then, it was most likely NOT mold. So, you are probably safe there. Not to mention mold has a hard time forming in a freezer after only a short period of time and would most likely not disappear after baking.

I think @sgmchef is correct - its a reaction between the eggs and the aluminum. Remember, aluminum that is not anodized is reactive with acids. Next time, wrap with plastic and/or parchment paper. 

Good luck!


----------

